# Anyone heard of Ardent law group?



## Mikeri (Nov 1, 2019)

We signed up with Timeshare Exit Team in March 2018 and never heard from them again. This summer, they sent me an email saying they were referring my file to Ardent Law Group. Ardent does not offer a "money-back guarantee" and the person I spoke with was obviously a CSR and not a paralegal or attorney. He couldn't tell me how many of these types of cases they handled or how long they've been in this type of law. 

Last week I got an email from Ardent with a Wordpress link to a forum for Ardent clients to discuss their experiences and frustrations. The link doesn't work. They don't have a legitimate website. And the person who signed the email says he's a licensed lawyer in Washington with offices in Seattle, yet he can't be found on the King County Bar Assoc. website. 

These companies are just as bad if not worse than the timeshare developers!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 1, 2019)

We have found that ALL upfront fee 'get out of your timeshare' outfits are useless at best, and fraud at worst. After they have your money and generate a letter of two, they have no incentive to do more. Lawyers have NO magic words to end a properly drawn contract and timeshare companies have platoons of lawyers to write contracts.

Most likely you can sell, give away, re-home, whatever you own. If it's not free and clear, no one will buy it, and the TS company won't transfer it into a buyer's name.

Good luck. If we knew more about what and where you own we'd be better prepared to help.

Jim

P.s. I see you posted in the DRI forum. They have a means to return the deed to them. It isn't free and must be paid for, but there's an out.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 2, 2019)

shame you didnt find us before throwing away thousands of dollars with those companies, our number one rule is never to pay any large upfront fee.

especially since you own at a resort that has an official deedback program that is far cheaper than what you paid them for in the first place


----------



## Mikeri (Nov 4, 2019)

UPDATE: I searched down the lawyer whose name was on the email mentioned above. Turns out he left the company last week after being with them only 4 months. He was a trial lawyer prior and thought he was hired to arbitrate/litigate against the developers on behalf of those who hired them (like me). He felt that Ardent had a more invested interest in protecting their relationship with Timeshare Exit Team who paid them, than us lowly folks being scammed by everyone around this industry. He read all kinds of briefs and depositions from the 1000s of cases surrounding these so-called exit teams and could not believe the amount of fraud in every direction - including Dave Ramsey who hawks TSET. It was a really interesting conversation and he was very passionate. 

I am going to try to get my money back from TSET's "moneyback guarantee" but he advised me not to sign any releases which would be detrimental to my case if I decided to pursue a "transition" with DSI.


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 10, 2019)

if they contact you first, it's a scam. this is this primary education but people want to ignore

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------

